# Battle for Macragge



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

yo guys this is the latest 40k piece I done hope you 'dig it' (last two words voiced by Randy Savage)


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

This is actually pretty good, im impressed! +rep! what did you use to draw it?


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Pretty awesome. For some reason the one with the sword reminds me of Megaman.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats pretty fucking awesome...


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Fucking hell, that's like grade A shit! You ever considered drawing for The Heretic? +rep for an amazing drawing, that with your permission, I will use as my background image.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Amazing. Talented man. Would you consider doing some art of Horus himself?


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

damn really wish there was a jaw drop smiley thing


----------



## Stugmeister (Apr 21, 2009)

Great job sir! 

I really like how hectic the pic is, how much is going on.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hopefully this isnt a disappointing comment but my favorite part of the picture has to be the background with all the gargoyles and stuff flying all over the ships.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As always Slaine you continue to impress! An excellently composed piece! Absolutely love it! +rep


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> This is actually pretty good, im impressed! +rep! what did you use to draw it?


thanks a lot dude I'm glad you like it , for this I used photoshop CS3 and a shit load of reference, if you want any of it let me know and I'll send you the links, just in case there's a speedpaint here


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

So amazing!


----------

